# Five degrees of separation



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Brent Spiner to Kirsten Flagstad:










.










.










.










.










Well, I could have done it in four, but I wanted to get the bird in....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

uuuh... what?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> uuuh... what?


Data (played by Brent Spiner) -> Dado -> Dodo - Dido (played by Kirsten Flagstad).

What this proves, you must figure out yourself.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Data (played by Brent Spiner) -> Dado -> Dodo - Dido (played by Kirsten Flagstad).
> 
> What this proves, you must figure out yourself.


Oh, lol I get it now...sort of.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Where does the Duchamp come into it?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Where does the Duchamp come into it?


Well, Duchamp was known for dadaism. So it's Data - dada (Mona Lisa with a Mustache) - dado (wood joining) - dodo (bird) - Dido.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Data (played by Brent Spiner) -> Dado -> Dodo - Dido (played by Kirsten Flagstad).
> 
> What this proves, you must figure out yourself.


It proves that I can waste your time as well as anyone else on this site.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Vesteralen said:


> It proves that I can waste your time as well as anyone else on this site.


Which only shows how awesome you really are! Because you managed to waste someone's time in a place designed for wasting time!

Oh, wait...


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

You could have morphed Data to David Cameron in one step


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

How about ourselves vs an opera star in as few steps as possible, but must be at least three?

I, for instance, have two different directions to Jonas Kaufmann: 
- My partner was in the canteen at the Covent Garden opera house and ended up having a brief conversation with JK in the food queue. 
In other words: Me - partner - JK.
- A baritone I know was at the MET, getting introduced around and suddenly there was JK shaking his hand. 
In other words: Me - friend - JK.

A more complicated one: Giuseppe Giacomini. 
My baritone friend once worked with Sherrill Milnes who's performed with Giacomini on for instance "Si, pel ciel". 
In other words: me - friend - Milnes - Giacomini.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Me to Carlos Kleiber in ONE move.

I've seen him on YouTube.

Me -> Kleiber.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Charlie Parker to Mirella Freni:









.








.








.









.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Because I have to do it:

Adam West to Andre:









.










.










.










.


----------

